# Registering car from UK



## lynn d (25 May 2008)

My boyfriend and I have just brought a car in from the UK (just purchased) and will be visiting the Tallaght VRT office to register it.  We will be registering the car in my name - do I actually have to go to the office myself or will it be ok for my boyfriend to go on my behalf?  Would a letter signed by me giving permission for him to act on my behalf be sufficient?  I don't want to have to take time off from work if I don't have to!
Also, we are about to go on holidays so we are unable to register it here until we return - do the VRT office check the date that you brought the car into Ireland?  We don't plan to drive the car until we get back.
Sorry another question if anyone can help...the car dealer in the UK completed the New Owners Details on the UK Vehicle Registration Certificate for us - as my boyfriend was purchasing the car on my behalf, the car dealer put in his name as the new owner - am I able to just manually change the name to mine?  I'm not sure if the UK car dealer has sent these details to anywhere in the UK.
Thanks for your help


----------



## teachai (26 May 2008)

The first thing you must do is make an appointment with the VRT people. 
You have to notify them within 1 working day of coming into the country. It doesn't matter if you will be using the car or not.

When you're on to them, then you can ask them all the other questions. 

If car is already in country, get onto them immediately. There are big fines for late registration.


----------



## Leo (26 May 2008)

teachai said:


> The first thing you must do is make an appointment with the VRT people.
> You have to notify them within 1 working day of coming into the country. It doesn't matter if you will be using the car or not.


 
VRO in Tallaght is first come first served, take a ticket at the door. Never heard of making an appoinment. They're not too bothered about the next working day thing either. 

UK Change of ownership form doesn't matter here. The VRO will hold onto that and issue a new cert here. 

Plenty of threads on this topic already, try the search facility.
Leo


----------



## lynn d (26 May 2008)

Thanks for the information.
Do you know about having someone go the VRO with the car to register on behalf of the registered owner? I had a look on the search facility but haven't been able to find out this information.


----------



## builder ed (26 May 2008)

Its not a problem getting somebody else to act on your behalf as far as i know.  Plenty garage owners send in their staff to register cars.


----------



## teachai (27 May 2008)

Leo said:


> VRO in Tallaght is first come first served, take a ticket at the door. Never heard of making an appoinment. They're not too bothered about the next working day thing either.
> 
> UK Change of ownership form doesn't matter here. The VRO will hold onto that and issue a new cert here.
> 
> ...



Well, when I imported my car, I rang the VRO office. (It was christmas time and was dun laoghaire office (now closed)).  car wasn't registered for 10 days , but that was okay as I had an appointment.  I was moving back from UK so no VRT payable


----------



## superman1979 (27 May 2008)

I think we all have seen people driving around on UK or NI plates for more than one day. i meet a guy every morning for past 6 or 7 months driving a northern reg


----------



## nai (27 May 2008)

superman1979 said:


> I think we all have seen people driving around on UK or NI plates for more than one day. i meet a guy every morning for past 6 or 7 months driving a northern reg


 
maybe he's commuting from the North ?


----------



## superman1979 (27 May 2008)

It would be a long commute trust me! he pulls out of his gate way every morning, and was 2 years behind me in school, so he aint from north


----------



## Leo (27 May 2008)

teachai said:


> Well, when I imported my car, I rang the VRO office. (It was christmas time and was dun laoghaire office (now closed)). car wasn't registered for 10 days , but that was okay as I had an appointment. I was moving back from UK so no VRT payable


 
I know people who waited over a month before registering with no questions asked. I registered mine a week after import, again no questions.
Leo


----------



## briancbyrne (28 May 2008)

My Uncles bro works in customs - apparently they are starting a major push on enforcing the 1 day rule wef from july 1st -


----------



## superman1979 (28 May 2008)

I heard that too. But its hard catch anyone, unless there caught driving the car. Cause i dont think there is anyway of knowing when it was brought down


----------



## Sylvester3 (28 May 2008)

I worked with someone who made excuses for about two years before finally being forced to register his car.  He kept saying that he was a contractor living temporarily in the country (he was from the UK), which only worked up until the Garda asked him how long he had been temporarily working in the country.


----------



## paulo99 (28 May 2008)

Seem to have started big crack down around border counties this week. I heard Monagahn nearly came to a standstill yesterday, every major road had customs checkpoints. I have also heard they drive around large housing estates in the evening spotting UK/NI cars then run checkpoint in the morning at estate exit. 

Navan VRT office ask to make an appointment. They did Januray 2007.


----------



## Dub75 (28 May 2008)

I purchased a UK reg car yesterday and actually stopped in Monaghan for something to eat on the way home. No sign of any customs


----------



## Scarlet42 (30 May 2008)

I had mine for 6 weeks .. was never stopped, and was asked no questions when I went to register .. I had the original invoice from from the dealer in the north Igot the car from and it had the date of purchase on it.

they did inspect the car and added another 70 euros because it had metalic paint and alloys .. could not believe it.

I asked would it have made much of a difference if I had waited till after july 1st.  He said that currently I was paying 30% after july it would be 25 (or 20) ..BUT he said that the they are reviewing the prices of the cars and that they "might" go up .. me thinks they will review the prices so that you will still be charged the same after 1st july .. evening with a reduction in the %

Sean


----------



## peelaaa (3 Jun 2008)

Surely, it is illegal for a government to increase the value of a car so that they can increase the tax income from it. But I wouldn't be surprised if they did, the crooks....


----------



## NickyK (3 Jun 2008)

Hi all,

Seem to be a few people on here who have actually brought a car over from the UK. Can anybody tell me exactly hows it's done and if it is a major hassle. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jun 2008)

Dub75 said:


> I purchased a UK reg car yesterday and actually stopped in Monaghan for something to eat on the way home. No sign of any customs


What did you have instead so?


----------



## Frank (3 Jun 2008)

VRT is an illegal anti competetive anti european tax.

Our Gov is screwing the motorist for every penny they can.

Would they jack up prices to increase vrt take. No of course not.


----------



## ccraig (3 Jun 2008)

It may be worth keeping in mind that if you do see a car in the UK now and feel that you want to hold it but its better to buy post july you can always get the garage to hold it for you by leaving a deposit


----------



## DelBoy72 (4 Jun 2008)

Frank said:


> VRT is an illegal anti competetive anti european tax.


 
How is it illegal if the legal system says that it must be paid?


----------



## kkman (5 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> What did you have instead so?


????????


----------



## Frank (5 Jun 2008)

The gov said they had to charge schools for water cos europe said so.

Europe said no VRT anti competetive, gove deaf ears.

Motorist is getting roayly f&*cked.

Sick of hearing the who would se screw the tax money out of instead.


----------



## ClodaghK (5 Jun 2008)

I thought that the VRT changes in July only applied to brand new cars i.e 2008 registrations that were being regsitered in Ireland for the first time regardless of whether they were sourced in Ireland, England, France etc and that second hand cars were not effected, or is this just effective for motor tax purposes


----------



## peelaaa (6 Jun 2008)

The vrt changes are for all cars after july. The motor tax however only changes for new cars registered from january 2008 and is also based on co2.
I assume that is because if someone was importing an old car not worth much money  with high emissions then they would be paying 2000 euros a year road tax!!

Check out *simi* site.


----------

